# I Made Bear's Peanut Butter Meltaways (A Few Pics)



## tx smoker (Nov 27, 2022)

We are not much into sweets, desserts, or candy around here but if I have a weakness where they are concerned, it's Reece's Peanut Butter Cups. When I read Bear's ( 

 Bearcarver
 ) thread, he had me hook, line, and sinker when mentioning my weakness   I knew I had to make these and did so immediately. Literally, within a very short time I was headed to our little grocery store to get the necessary stuff. Had to make a couple of adjustments from his recipe due to limited availability at the store but followed his instructions to a "T". Melted all the goodies in the microwave and doled out into the cups. I just used a tablespoon and a small rubber spatula to pour the mix into the cups. Got 42 of them from the mix.








After chilling and removed from the cups.











Into a large tub where they will be kept in the fridge. I like them chilled.






Ok...the adjustments I had to make. They did not have the milk chocolate and white chocolate wafers that Bear used so I just used chips. Both bags were about an ounce bigger than the ones Bear used. They also didn't have the small pastry cups so I had to use the larger cupcake sized ones. Didn't change the flavor at all, just the appearance. To say these are amazing would be a huge understatement. They are off the charts!! Had some friends here for Thanksgiving dinner and his favorite thing in the world is Reece's cups. He liked these way better. They are smooth, rich, decadent, and addictive. Add to that, they are so simple to make. There will be a tub of these in the fridge at all times, I can promise you that!! Many thanks to bear for posting this!! Make them folks, I promise you won't be disappointed.

Robert


----------



## tbern (Nov 27, 2022)

They look so good! Hoping to get my ingredients gathered in the next week or so to do these.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 27, 2022)

You are right Robert and you did Bear proud
I have done a few of 

 Bearcarver
 and his misses sweets, cakes, and such. 
You can never go wrong with the sweets from the Bear Den. 

And that is my sweet tooths talking, lol

David


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Nov 27, 2022)

Love these things!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2022)

Nice Job, Robert !!
Glad to see you're enjoying these!!
MMMmmmmm...... Like!

Bear


----------



## negolien (Nov 27, 2022)

very nice yeah bear has some awesome recipes


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Nov 27, 2022)

You just made my fave candy as well, look great.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2022)

Definitely delicious! You dun good!   

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 27, 2022)

Yummy, love peanut butter cups, yours look great! RAY


----------



## sandyut (Nov 27, 2022)

those look good man!  Compliments to you and 

 Bearcarver


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2022)

Looks great!! These would be dangerous for me haha, even Keto’d up I’d eat a bucket full a day!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 27, 2022)

Nice job my friend, I know those are tasty!  

 Bearcarver
 recipe is spot on!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 27, 2022)

Ha!!  Good aren't they??  I've made these several times, and love them.
Gary


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 27, 2022)

Wow! those look great Robert.  A big thanks to Bear for the recipe.

Dave


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 27, 2022)

Robert when I ate sweets, Reese's were always a favorite of mine, too and I love most anything with chocolate. Those look great and you have done Bear's recipe the justice it deserves...


----------



## Steve H (Nov 27, 2022)

Looks very good Robert. These are my favorite as well. Though, I haven't done these. Just bought them.


----------

